# Algae bloom, and I leave for home tomorrow.... help!



## boltgunner (Jan 25, 2013)

I am a college student who wound up getting a Betta fish two weeks ago in a white elephant party at work. I had an empty tank, and all the stuff from my previous planted tank so I said why not and set up a quick tank for the fish. The tank is still cycling, and it started into an algae bloom. Here's the issue I am leaving for two weeks to go home and spend Christmas with my family, and I leave tomorrow. I planned to do a 50% water change tomorrow before I leave for the airport, leave the light off but the window open (the tank is in the window) and hope for the best. Now I am worried the algae bloom will get excessive while I am gone. Any tips to help mitigate it as much as possible while I am gone?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

If there are no plants then why are you worrying about algae bloom? It'll even help lower ammonia.


----------



## tug (Jul 23, 2009)

Tanan - I say it now and then two weeks after a water change, "It is a health tank, honey."
Lets see what two weeks does using less light if your man scrubbed the tank clean, clean.

:icon_hang: Do not scrub the algae. Change the water if you must -it is two weeks. Clean up the dead stuff. Add an additional powerhead or air pump but leave the algae alone.
The Betta should be alright either way.​


----------

